
The Interrupt-Driven Life (Aaron Swartz's Raw Thought) - brett
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/interruptdriven
======
far33d
Wow. He must have been the worst startup employee ever. 13 half finished
projects? At a startup this is worth exactly nothing.

~~~
menloparkbum
Finishing half of the "login module" is worth about nothing.

Finishing half of "google" is worth about eighty billion dollars.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Yahoo and Altavista finished about 90% of Google, a couple years earlier.

------
staunch
> This is clearly how the real big-shots "get things done".

And then he cites a movie as evidence? I think he's seriously confused about
how great stuff is usually completed. I think most big-shots that you'd want
to emulate do the immersion thing.

------
danteembermage
This reminds me of working with tenured research faculty. You start out
immersing for two weeks, have a 20 minute conversation, then two more weeks
end loop. This process repeats itself until you've certified yourself a genius
or dropped out (in finance that usually means to a consulting or worse a
teaching gig) at which point other people immerse themselves thinking about
your 20 minutes of wisdom.

Ed Prescott (Nobel in econ) had an office down the hall from me, and he was
famous for saying things like "aggregate balance sheets matter" and much
smarter people than I would spend a week trying to parse just what he meant.

~~~
byrneseyeview
I wonder if any smart people have ever tried to see how long they can get away
with being meaninglessly oracular.

